# Ficus?



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

Quick question 

I have been to my local garden centre hunting for a live plant for my chameleon and I mentioned "ficus", I got led to a selection of plants and told they were different types of fig or ficus and have been sold for chameleons before. Other than that they couldn't tell me the exact species, they all looked the same but with different coloured leaves (some just green, some with almost green & yellow stripes). I was wandering if any type of "ficus" will be safe? Also if I do get what I need, is there anything I should do to the plant before adding it to the enclosure?

Thanks in advance


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

give it a thorough rinse in the shower first.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The Genus Ficus are commonly known as Rubber Plants.As such if you beak a branch or leaf they will exude a white, sticky liquid.This is said to be slightly poisonous but I have never had any problems.

Most people use Ficus benjamina the Weeping Fig which comes in a variety of colour forms,green,variegated,and yellow variegated.


----------



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you, it sounds like they are different varieties of Ficus benjamina then.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes and as White said its best to give them a shower first.


----------



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

Will do , thank you both!


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I also take out some of the soil as they often give them fertilisers and if they accidentally eat some soil I don't want them eating any of it . I replace it with ornamental bark.: victory:


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep take some top soil out and cover the rest with a circle of fine mesh. As you may find your cham will eat the soil anyway which could cause impaction (your particular cham may not eat the soil but it isn't worth the risk). Something like this Fine Screening Mesh | Plastic Fine Mesh | Fine Screen Net | Netting but bear in mind it doesn't need to be metal so anything that the cham can't get it's tongue through (and a bug can't get through) will do the job. Such as this which I use http://www.amazon.com/Ipod-Cellphone-Dash-Grip-Pad/dp/B000CQQT5C
which is the rubber grip people use for putting their mobiles on, on a car dash, just be careful to get one that actually does have holes in so you can water the plant. And do not feed your plant with plant food.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Whats with all this over reacting measures lol. 

Ficus works wonders in vivs and is one of, if not the most commonly used plant. Whilst the leaves if broken can cause irratation this has never been a major problem and I dont know of any reported problems. 

Ficus benjimin is one of the most widely available plants from garden centres and look like a mini tree. Whilst i is suitable for a viv, it often doesn't surrive long really and will often drop its leaves due to humidity and temp issues. 

The most commonly used ficus is that of ficus pumalia this is a small leaf climber and what most people refer to when they say ficus. This comes in various shapes and sizes from green leaves to variegated and you can also get leaves that look like oak. A brillant little plant that covers everything in a nice backdrop. I get mine from Just Airplants as gill has various forms and is cheaper then the local garden center lol. 

Personally i give each plant a wash and brush off any loose soil before i plant it in the viv but other then that there is no need to do anything else

jay


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Whats with all this over reacting measures lol.
> 
> Ficus works wonders in vivs and is one of, if not the most commonly used plant. Whilst the leaves if broken can cause irratation this has never been a major problem and I dont know of any reported problems.
> 
> ...


Been doing some research into Ficus benjamin and the dropping leaf issue....its not as simple as watering and temperature as apparently they are also very sensitive to light levels - ie. need good lighting which typically they don't get in houses or vivs.....will do some more work on this as they are a great choice for aboreal planting and it would be nice to come up with a formula for successful growing of these.

Gill
Just Airplants


----------

